# Shows in CA



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey all,
I just wanted to know when the next show in the fall is in California. I just want to go and see what they are like so I know what to expect. Thanks.
Taylor


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Are you from CA


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Show*

Hi , It's in Perris California at the fairground. My friend Stan Luden a master breeder and judge. Ask if I needed any papers regrauding getting my birds showing again. I told him I not sure. So check if there any imfo online.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, 
I am from California. Thanks . I will check it out.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*The Grand National*

The pigeon show of all pigeons will be here in San Bernandino, Ca. Jan. 2006 at the Orange Show Fairgrounds. There will be no Pagent of Pigeons because of the Grand National Pigeon Show. So better show at all the events you can get your hands. Fairs or Clubs for practice. Debbie


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Ca Shows*

I only know of two major shows in Ca in 2005. They are in Watsonville and Fresno.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Ca Shows*

The two major shows in Ca are:

Oct 15-16 Great Western Pigeon Show, Santa Cruz Fair Grounds in Watsonville. Nov 5-6 the Cavalcade of Pigeons, Fresno Fair Grounds in Fresno.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

So, total newbie question but what exactly goes on at a pigeon show??? Lots of schmoozing and pigeon talk and how to get what colors in breeding and such?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks all for using the poll! So far they are tied! That is great!
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shows*

the Pomona fair run in Oct. 2005. They have nice turn out of pigeons. Must call and find out when the pigeons are showing. Because they also use the room for rabbit shows which are also fun. It a nice fair to start showing. In 1988 All my indain fantails placed. 12 in all. Ended up getting more money than I paid in entry. I had more ribbons than I knew what to do.


----------

